# Just got flashed by a speed camera.....



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

I was doing 33-35 mph in a 30 mph zone :wall:. Im not a speeder, i do respect the law. 

So whats the damage? Points... Fine... 

Is there seriously any way i can get away with just a fine? I dont need points, iv never had them.. A warning or something as ive never had any motoring offences...


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

you might be lucky if your in an area that offers a speed awareness course, usually £100-£150 for a day but you get no points.


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

if you were doing 33, you may be lucky and get away with it...otherwise, as mentioned, if you're offered a speed awareness course for a fee, you'll avoid points


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Was that 33-35 on speedo, or did you by anychance have your sat nav on and was taking the reading from that?

If it was on the speedo, chances are you might be lucky.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

If it flashed you, you were doing more than the tolerance. But, just because you got flashed doesnt mean there was a camera in it or even if there was, that it hadnt used up all the film.

If you dont get an NIP within 14 days, you wont get fined. I dont think you can go on a speed awareness and get off since you were not massively exceeding the limit but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

ADW said:


> I was doing 33-35 mph in a 30 mph zone :wall:. Im not a speeder, i do respect the law.


I'm not whiter than white but this says you ARE a speeder. Only this time you MIGHT not get lucky.
Though at that reading it may well not be taken further, depends on the local plods policies I suppose.
Good luck
Personally I've just been lucky so far.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

May not have had any film in it. But they are usually set speed limit +10%, so 33 may have clocked you. 

Just wait for the post man.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

firstly 33-35 on this occasion you are a speeder 

done so myself.. think most of us will have..

theres a few scenarios that _could_ happen.
1. you get 3 points and £60 fine.
2. local policing, doesn't procescute under 35mph in this zone..
3. speed awareness course.
4. the box had no actual recording equipment in the box, only the radar and flash.

however.. im pretty sure these camera's dont use "film" as suggested above..
they are hard wired.. hence when people cut them down/burn them ect.. the image/speeding offence they are trying to get rid of is already sent to a computer system for review.

you will find out within the next 14 days likely.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Get a good lawyer your going to prison


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

33-35 on the speedo.. suppose il just have to wait... aaaaarrgghhhhh!!


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Get a good lawyer your going to prison


Get a good teacher your use of your/you're needs attention! :thumb::lol::wave:

(I hope smilies make it obvious i'm having a laugh!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's Sat night so you're allowed the odd mistake :lol:


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Its a £60 fine and 3 points at the worst ,
not like you'll be losing a limb . Get a grip


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i know many around chester that don't to be fair have film in, when i last heard there was only 1 :lol: 

at worst as highlighted by Craig there are few different routes it could take, and to say you never speed well i have tried this mentality on the way to my GF's which involves motorways so straight away as soon you sit say between 70 - 73 mph then yes you a speeder if you want to take it to that degree.


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait 14 days, if you receive nip, visit pepipoo.com for professional advice.

Possibly nothing, tr uvelo and gatso both use film and often don't have camera units in.

I imagine speed awareness course would be offered.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

First of all, don't feel like a criminal. You're not. You've caused no harm or loss to anyone, but the system wants you to feel bad for having done nothing.

Secondly, if you get done for doing a couple of mph over, it should make you feel better, because it'll prove that it's not about safety, it's about money. That's all. You've just become a victim to our growing totalitarian police state.

If it was about safety, then they would make allowances for at least +5mph so that you can spend your time concentrating on the road, rather than on your speed, since lack of concentration and awareness of what's ahead is the real killer.

Whatever the case, don't be worried :thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

tomah said:


> First of all, don't feel like a criminal. You're not. You've caused no harm or loss to anyone, but the system wants you to feel bad for having done nothing.
> :


In terms of the law (not statute) you are spot on, under common law jurisdiction no crime has been commited. 
The OP can do a bit of research into contract law and respond in the right way, you can get the notice (it's not a fine or prosecution, just a notice of one) rescinded.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I was caught doing 35 in a 30 last year and was offered 3 points and £60 fine, or the option to do a speed awareness course at a cost of £60. Needless to say I chose the course, and actually enjoyed it!


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I got flashed at xmas(you know what I mean) never heard anything! BUT I was told by a police ****stable (sure that it how you spell it!) that it could take up to 6 months to come through!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

six month rule


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheers guys i feel alittle better now! Just wait and see i suppose. There are far worse things that can happen out there, but its just one of those things when you'v had no motoring offences and you try to be so careful behind the wheel, one little mistake kinda gets to you, ya know.. but i guess thats just life..


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

That sucks.

I can't believe I haven't had a ticket yet. Luckily all the cameras on my work route have been turned off :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i wouldn't worry about it it's only three points if you do get done it won't effect your insurance as it's classed as being human to make a mistake once but do it twice then they start to charge


----------

